

Nassim Nicholas Taleb's Amazon book reviews - drewblaisdell
http://www.amazon.com/gp/cdp/member-reviews/A3V94HTDKTOY1O/ref=cm_pdp_rev_all?ie=UTF8&sort_by=MostRecentReview

======
MaysonL
Reading these reviews can help one better appreciate Taleb.

